# Little WCG Tag



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

I just joined the WCG Team and plan on crunching during the late hours. I was wondering how do you get the little tag on the bottom of posts?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 14, 2009)

In your user CP somewhere, you can enter your WCG name, and then it appears.
One sec, I'll make a screenie


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> In your user CP somewhere, you can enter your WCG name, and then it appears.
> One sec, I'll make a screenie



Thanks man.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 14, 2009)

Here







Its in your user CP - Edit options


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Here
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091114/untitled.jpg
> 
> Its in your user CP - Edit options



Much appreciated.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know how many points you have, but in order to qualify you have to have 100K BOINC points (700K points as reported by the WCG website)


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know how many points you have, but in order to qualify you have to have 100K BOINC points (700K points as reported by the WCG website)



Thanks. I didn't know that. Ill work on getting those points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that. Ill work on getting those points.



I don't know how many points you have now, but you can probably get 600 BOINC (4200 website) points a day with the Athlon X2 7750 @3.2


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I don't know how many points you have now, but you can probably get 600 BOINC (4200 website) points a day with the Athlon X2 7750 @3.2



Wow, that means this is gonna take awhile. Ima get started.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Wow, that means this is gonna take awhile. Ima get started.



Any contribution, large or small, is still going to a good cause. Thank you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> Wow, that means this is gonna take awhile. Ima get started.



Can I get a link to your stats page?  I could potentially run my quad for you at some point in the future, not now because I'm trying to qualify for the contest, but maybe at some point after that


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Any contribution, large or small, is still going to a good cause. Thank you.





[Ion] said:


> Can I get a link to your stats page?  I could potentially run my quad for you at some point in the future, not now because I'm trying to qualify for the contest, but maybe at some point after that



Well I just started today so I dont have any points atm..But I appreciate the help

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/ms/viewMyMemberPage.do


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

The stats page only updates once every 24 hours, so it may be a day or two before you see some points.


----------



## Charper2013 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> The stats page only updates once every 24 hours, so it may be a day or two before you see some points.



Yah, I used to have a decent amount of points and then I forgot my username/pass.


----------

